# como mandar a variador de velocidad  trifasico con plc s7-200



## alopal (Sep 21, 2009)

si pueden porfa ayuda

el detalle es el siguiente:
en las practicas que estoy realizando me piden que realice el diseño de el control de un motor de ac de 10 hp, ademas de que cambie de sentido cada vez que llegue a un limit switch un carrito que esta siendo movido por el motor.

soy usuario de el plc s7-200 y del logo pero no he utilizado ningun variador de velocidad, mi pregnta es:

es posible que por medio de una interfaz pueda manejar la velocidad del motor solo por medio de sotware labview  y el plc o es necesario realizar la variacion de la velocidad de forma analogica.

espero ayuda gracias

si alguen tiene algun diagrama de conexion se lo agradezco

atte.
alopal


----------



## El nombre (Sep 21, 2009)

puedes comunicarte por 232. y más.
Para no complicarte la vida usa una salida del plc 4-20ma (que lo aceptan todos) o 0-10V que tambien lo acepta. la marcha y sentidos la puedes hacer con salidas de rele.
Saludos


----------

